# List of Visa Documents for 189 and 190 Visa



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

Dear Friends,

Here I am with another question and your expert advice.

While I am waiting for the invitation, like many people I have started to collate all my documents which are needed for Visa submission. I have few queries

1. The attachment is the list. Please let me know your thoughts if I have missed anything.

2. Do we need to Notarize each and every document from the list or is it mandated to any specific documents alone? in other words, whatever documents we upload in the immigration website should be notarized?

3. Also please let me know if any of those documents are not needed( like PF statements, Driving licenses, etc)

4. I have worked in 4 companies and have 11 years of experience. So the problem with the payslip is below and I have a mitigation around the issue

Company 1 - only 4 Random payslips for 4 years of experience planning to submit my bank statement which has been closed now and highlight all the salary credit and get notarized- will it work?

Company 2 - only 10 Random payslips for 2 years of experience planning to submit my bank statement which has been closed now and highlight all the salary credit and get notarized- will it work?

Company 3 - All payslips for 1 year - NO issues
Company 4 - All payslips for 4 years and counting  - NO issues

Thanks in Advance.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Neo_R said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Here I am with another question and your expert advice.
> 
> ...



Good luck


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

You don't have to notarize documents. The color scan copies will suffice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Good luck


Thanks Mosa.

Ok my understanding is all the supporting documents apart from the one which we have sent to ACS does not Notarization; unless some of them are black and white- AM I correct?

Also regarding pay slips

Company 1 : The company clearly said they cant help as they dont keep history. Tried my best. But my closed bank statement will have the monthly salary credit log in it.
I have 4 Payslips out of 48 months.

Company 2 : I have some in the first quarter of my joining year and some in between and last three-month payslips.

But my form 16 will clearly say the employer's run the payslip each financial year- will that not be good enough?


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> You don't have to notarize documents. The color scan copies will suffice
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Thanks Ujaved007. I can see that you have got 489, is that same for 190 as well or you got 190 visa. Please confirm.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Neo_R said:


> Thanks Mosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you have F-16 for all employment, that will do

Highlight salary credits in Bank statements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> If you have F-16 for all employment, that will do
> 
> Highlight salary credits in Bank statements
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mosa.

That's my plan- I have all the form 16 and bank stmt ( so I will highlight the bank salary credit each month and submit form 16 as well.

This way it will prove which employer I have worked each year and a bank stmt for salary credit and random payslips for first 2 companies. Rest all I have and I can put a note to case office if they ask that there is no other way to recover the missing payslip due to this reason.


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Neo_R said:


> Thanks Ujaved007. I can see that you have got 489, is that same for 190 as well or you got 190 visa. Please confirm.


Mine is 489. However, all the visa applications whether they are 189, 190 or 489, are all assessed by DIBP. So obviously documents uploading guidelines will be similar for all of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

Thanks Bro


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi

Any idea if the documents which we submitted to ACS are accessible to DIBP also?I had earlier given an SD from a colleague and now want to submit a company letterhead doc from my manager for RnR.....can I do so?


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Neo_R,

Just noticed your location as UK, where did you get your documents Notarised?

Cheers.


----------

